# Cheaper, decent Snow Foam



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a cheaper but decent snow foam?

I've used Valet Pro PH neutral for years but don't really want to pay £17-£19 for 5L at the moment. 

Has anyone found a decent SF for around £10 or less for 5L?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

25l of Envy's Bubbly Jubbly works out at about £10 for 5 litres.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

aod said:


> Can anyone recommend a cheaper but decent snow foam?
> 
> I've used Valet Pro PH neutral for years but don't really want to pay £17-£19 for 5L at the moment.
> 
> Has anyone found a decent SF for around £10 or less for 5L?


Bilt Hamber auto foam reasonably priced and definitely works efficiently,any cheaper then that and you are just looking a EBay jobbie.SJ.


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations, although I'm struggling to find either of those for a decent price. I might need to rephrase!

Essentially I don't want to spend much more than a tenner but want to get about 5L ( or say least 3-4L) of snow foam. I suppose it could be a bit of a budget job at that price, but most 5L of anything is a minimum of £15.99 as far as I can find. 

Any bargain / cheap and cheerful stuff out there?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I’ve tried the turtle wax cherry off Amazon before, it’s ok


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Just came across this don't know much about it as i have never tried but it seems "CHEAP!"https://www.hygienesuppliesdirect.com/5l-snowpro-snow-foam?fragrance=cherry&quantity=2&variant=265145&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIl8rg0uHT5gIVhrTtCh399AiyEAkYASABEgLkyvD_BwE.SJ.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Autofinnese Avalanche, like winter in a bottle my goodness more snow than Finland..plus cheap.

John Tht.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/turtlewax-cherry-snow-foam-5ltr-552777311

£9.99 for 5L before any discount code :thumb: Might try some myself at this price.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Do like ultimate finish 20ltrs for price of 15 https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/snow-foam/ultimate-snow-foam-5-litres.aspx?Variant=9891


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

packard said:


> Do like ultimate finish 20ltrs for price of 15 https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/snow-foam/ultimate-snow-foam-5-litres.aspx?Variant=9891


If you use code BX10 you get another 10% off today as well👍


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

https://hdcarcare.co.uk/collections...nnamon-ph-neutral-snow-foam-christmas-edition

5L £12.59

https://hdcarcare.co.uk/collections/exterior/products/hd-car-care-ph-snow-foam

5l £13.99

Using code "BOXINGDAY" until midnight tonight


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Juke_Fan said:


> https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/turtlewax-cherry-snow-foam-5ltr-552777311
> 
> £9.99 for 5L before any discount code :thumb: Might try some myself at this price.


Cheers I've ordered some of this and will see how it is.

I'll prob go back to my usual stuff later in the year but this should do for now! 😃


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Kenotek Car Foam

or 

Kenotek Car Foam Extra


dilute up to 1:10 in the foam bottle


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

aod - Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Just got some myself, planning to try out tomorrow so will report back.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Juke_Fan said:


> Just got some myself, planning to try out tomorrow so will report back.


Looking forward to your thoughts - I've seen this previously and wondered how good it is...


----------



## seventeenapg (Jul 23, 2014)

BellUK said:


> https://hdcarcare.co.uk/collections...nnamon-ph-neutral-snow-foam-christmas-edition
> 
> 5L £12.59
> 
> ...


And what would be the best snowgoam irrespective of price?

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts - I've seen this previously and wondered how good it is...


So tried it out today.....Being honest, the instructions say to add neat into your lance and use the adjustment nozzle to get the foam you want....so me being me decided to ignore this and use 100ml in 500ml of warm water and turn the adjustment nozzle to max solution.

The first pic should link to a video, so give the image a click.....


Very runny, didn't cling much, the pic is after applying









This is after 10 mins









So even though it was very watery foam it did manage to hang around for 10 mins.

Cleaning power was fine for a dusty car but wouldn't have done much if there was a lot of traffic film.

To be fair I did dilute this when the instructions said not to but having seen a YouTube video from Turtle Wax showing it applied neat per the instructions, it certainly wasn't any thicker and didn't cling any better.

Ok for a dusty car but wouldn't use for a filthy car. Will try next time with it neat to see if it makes much difference.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Juke_Fan said:


> So tried it out today.....Being honest, the instructions say to add neat into your lance and use the adjustment nozzle to get the foam you want....so me being me decided to ignore this and use 100ml in 500ml of warm water and turn the adjustment nozzle to max solution.
> 
> The first pic should link to a video, so give the image a click.....
> 
> ...


Cheers mate - if you're having to use near to get foam / cleaning power from it, then probably not as economical / cost effective as others then... but I suppose it depends on how it performs and how much you use, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate - if you're having to use near to get foam / cleaning power from it, then probably not as economical / cost effective as others then... but I suppose it depends on how it performs and how much you use, thanks for sharing :thumb:


When I compare it to AS ultra mousse my usual go to foam, I might be paying £30 for 5 ltrs but am only using 30 to 50 ml so in the end works out way more economical.

Plus cleaning wise I wasn't that impressed:-


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I can avoid picking some up now,thanks for your thoughts and the pictures Juke:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

Juke_Fan said:


> When I compare it to AS ultra mousse my usual go to foam, I might be paying £30 for 5 ltrs but am only using 30 to 50 ml so in the end works out way more economical.


Agree anyone should be looking at £/l to get an accurate comparison, and honestly... £ for £ performance of BH Auto Foam is tough to beat


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Titanium Htail said:


> Autofinnese Avalanche, like winter in a bottle my goodness more snow than Finland..plus cheap.
> 
> John Tht.


Just got 5L from euro car parts for £19.50..not bad

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

If you tap the part number on carparts4less then I think it’s slightly cheaper plus there is always 20% disco7nt code.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Just use cheap car soap as you can get 5l of car wash for under a tenner easy!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

You're not going to find much other than traffic film removers are that price, or products that maybe aren't quite as effective.

Have a search on halfords.com for the carplan trade valet range. 
https://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs...d=10001&catalogId=10151&langId=-1&mode=search


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheap plus effective may not be easy AS do Snowfoam I volume which makes each application cheaper. You can buy CarChem in volume as a email follower which makes a cost reduction. The top 10 will cost with the emphasis on performance. You could try a pre wash as well.

John Tht.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

So I tried Turtle Wax Snow Foam again today at a higher ratio today and it was a fair bit better. This time I used 300ml snow foam and 200ml hot water.

This is straight after application....









After 5 mins.....









And after 10 mins....









And finally the swipe test. Top pad is a swipe after a pressure wash only, bottom pad is after the snow foam had been left on for 10 mins and then pressure washed off....









At a guess I would say about 50% dirt removed by the snow foam.

Not as bad as I originally thought after my first test but the amount of snow foam you have to use does not make this very economical.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update Juke...Your right at those dilution ratios its not the most economical of prewash's.SJ.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

And another here for BH auto foam. I honestly dont belive you will find any more cleaning power per £1 than a gallon of BHAF diluted as per the reviews on here.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Talking about TFR's Boyes Stores do a decent one for £6.50 for 5l


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I've been using the carplan trade "hi-foam wash" with good success - £13 from halfords for 5l, very good cling and I mix a little TFR in during the winter to pull the worst off.
https://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs...goryId=165682&productId=1031181&storeId=10001


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

virgiltracey said:


> I've been using the carplan trade "hi-foam wash" with good success - £13 from halfords for 5l, very good cling and I mix a little TFR in during the winter to pull the worst off.


How much product do you use?


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Juke_Fan said:


> How much product do you use?


about 100ml in my 1l lance bottle.

I'd also bear in mind that the pressure washer itself will greatly vary the foam delivery and thickness, my old K2 could never produce more than a wet covering with very little cling time, whereas the Aldi unit i'm using now produces very thick foam.

If you don't have a super powerful machine then changing the orifice in your lance may help deliver thicker foam, just search 1.1mm orifice on ebay and you should find one that fits your lance, very easy to change too!


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Just to update as requested - I tried the TurtleWax snowfoam a few weeks ago.

Firstly I'd say it's OK, but I did have to use it undiluted, so would probably only get about 4-6 washes out of it.

It's hard to compare the cleaning power as I've got a different car now to previous and it was a 'winter' quick wash, but it pretty much does the job.

I would agree with others that it's worth spending a little more to get one you can dilute and get more washes from it - which I'll do in future, but this was just a temporary stop gap.

BTW, the dilution of the Turtle Wax foam might be subject to how decent your pressure washer is. I have a K2, so a more powerful one might produce better foam with less concentrate.


----------

